# Chopper's Story



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Your story was wonderful and made me cry for memories of my "heart" dog. Each of us handle grief in a different way.

I send you my strength to help when you feel weak and alone without your babe, I give you my shoulder to support you and give you a place to cry and I give you my special love for a dear, dear friend who has left for the bridge to help you grieve. 

Be happy, remember all the good times, but put them all on a shelf to pull out when you need. Chopper will always be with you in a special place in your heart. As long as you keep his memories, he is not totally gone and lives within you. 

A candle will be lit today in his honor and for you a celebration as you step into a new era of your life. Live your life like he would have wanted, full of love and laughter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nicole*

Nicole

Your Chopper was surely a little fighter-what a beautiful story how he made it through so many obstacles when he was born. That's because you loved him!
Your tribute brought me to tears-made me think of my Golden Girl, Smooch.
I am sure that Chopper is with his mom, Honey, and my Smooch and Snobear and one day we will all be reunited.

Who is the dog in the bed next to Chopper?

P.S. I love Choppers name!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

What a beautiful Story. No Dry eyes here either. Every one of us has a " Heart" dog, and you have clearly shown that Chopper was yours. You gave him an amazing life, and tragically it ended way too soon. Do yourself and Chopper a favor and find another Golden who needs you when you feel ready. It's amazing how that can help heal your broken heart. I never even wanted to consider getting another dog when Frazier's Fate became known, but Tucker showed up in my life literally on a fluke, and he has been the best thing to happen to us. Chopper knows that you gave it your all, and he loves you for it, and he always will. He will make sure you don't hurt too much, and when the time comes, he will be with you to welcome your new friend. I wish all the best in the coming weeks as you begin to heal and reflect on a life that was forever changed by your compassion, and undying love and devotion. Chopper was a lucky boy, and you were equally so. xxxxooo RIP Beautiful boy.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so glad you told us about Chopper. What a sweet and courageous boy he was. I know your heart is delicate right now. Time will help ease his passing. What a wonderful life the two of you had together.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm sorry for the loss of your sweet puppy. 


Run free at the Bridge handsome boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of Chopper. What a trooper he was with all of his health problems as a pup. I, too, hope he is reunited with his mom and having lots of fun together. Sending you strength.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a wonderful, wonderful story and beautiful pictures.

We all bond with our dogs, but it seems the ones that need us the most manage to worm their way even deeper into our hearts.

For such a hard start your Chopper sure did grow up to be a beautiful boy! I love the picture with two water bottles in his mouth. Just lovely.

Big hugs to you and prayers for an easing of grief.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Chopper - they wriggle their way so deeply into our hearts, and sadly when they leave us there is a massive gap left in our lives.

I hope in time you will feel able to find another, to make their own space in your heart and in your life

I am sure that Chopper is running free at the bridge with so many new friends to meet him

Sleep softly Chopper,

"They say that time heals,
But that is only partly true,
For if time truly healed,
We would forget,
And that we will NEVER do"


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all. I am going to take that picture and blow it up for my wall. I'm having a tough day so far!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost Chopper. I'm in tears reading your post. You gave that sweet boy a wonderful life! I can tell that he was such a fighter. I know the holidays will be very hard. I know your boy is wagging a new tail in heaven, playing with all of our kids until you see him again.


----------



## Everybody Loves Sammy (Dec 2, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. We feel your pain. Rest in Peace Chopper. Sammy will love you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss but glad you are able to share his story. How blessed you both are to have each other..... yes, present tense. Even though he isn't with you physically, he will always be with you.... only now on silent paws. Hugs to you.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Big tears in Austin tonight. We are sending you hugs and prayers. What a special and handsome boy. He has such a beautiful story to tell that will live in people's hearts forever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Thanks for doing the beautiful picture of Chopper.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Nicole,
I am so sorry to read of your loss. You were able to tell us all so beautifully how much you meant to each other. (((hugs)))


----------



## ValerieS (Nov 29, 2011)

Dear Choppers Mom Nicole,

I am so sorry for your loss and am sending you hugs right now through my own tears. What a wonderful story you shared about Chopper - he was so blessed to have you as a mom. I wish I could say the exact words that will make you feel better right away however grieiving a golden is a very personal thing. All I can suggest is to take deep breaths, and take one moment and one day at a time. I said goodbye to my first beautiful golden girl 'Muana' on November 29, 2011 to hemangiosarcoma and am still dealing with tears that come from moment to moment. Any time I am at home is particularly hard as she used to be by my side all the time; wagging her tail, hoping for snack or nudging me for a snuggle. It is a great loss to lose one of these truly pure at heart dogs so keep leaning on friends, family and especially this forum to help you through it. I have been reading or posting on this forum throughout the last week and have found an amazing amount of comfort in it. I know Chopper and Muana are in full health and having a wonderful time playing in the flower fiilled fields of the rainbow bridge right now. We will never forget them and the pain, for me, is slowly becoming less intense. I thank all of the people who post on this forum daily for helping me through it. I hope you will take full advantage as well. We are all here for each other during these sad times.

Rest in peace Chopper and Muana, you will never be forgotten, will always be loved, and you made the earth a better place by gracing us with your presence.

Hugs,
ValerieS (Mom and best friend to Muana).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I do not know what to say to easy your pain. Chopper's story is heart touching. Losing best friend is never easy. Take one step at the time, you are not alone.
Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Chopper was a very special dog, who lived a life full of love, giving it back in spades to you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for sharing your thoughts and kind-words. It is still so very hard. I got pictures developed of he and I, I had to leave them there for days until I thought I was ready to pick them up... When I did, my heart split in two all over again. I would give ANYTHING to have him back.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It takes time to heal. Give time, time. Chopper will stay in your heart forever. You can not see him but you will feel his presence every time when he is in your thoughts.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Just wanted to check in with everyone and say thank you again. The holidays were pretty much unbearable without Chop. No tree, no lights, no nothing for Christmas, wasnt in the spirit. I think that it does get ever so slightly easier and just when I think the pain is all converting to fond memories I end up waking up and calling out for him. I wish I knew when that all would stop. It's so very difficult to move forward. I cry all the time still, here I am blubbering over the keys now at work. It's so very hard to adjust to the empty house. All of this aside, I did really want to say thank you all so very much for kind and caring words. Wish we could make our best friends live each and every day with us and go out together! Happy New Year anyway all yall golden lovers!


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

We recently lost our golden, Dakota to cancer. Putting her down was the hardest thing I have ever done. I remember holding her in my lap and how I knew it would be the last time I did that. Walking away from the vet without her was the hardest feeling ever. Dakota really was my heart dog and I miss her so much. I still think about her every day. I am getting a puppy this month and I am so excited and happy but those feeling make me even more sad about losing Dakota. Hopefully my new puppy will fill the empty dog shaped hole in my heart. Thank you for you for your great story!


----------



## ValerieS (Nov 29, 2011)

ChoppersMOM said:


> Just wanted to check in with everyone and say thank you again. The holidays were pretty much unbearable without Chop. No tree, no lights, no nothing for Christmas, wasnt in the spirit. I think that it does get ever so slightly easier and just when I think the pain is all converting to fond memories I end up waking up and calling out for him. I wish I knew when that all would stop. It's so very difficult to move forward. I cry all the time still, here I am blubbering over the keys now at work. It's so very hard to adjust to the empty house. All of this aside, I did really want to say thank you all so very much for kind and caring words. Wish we could make our best friends live each and every day with us and go out together! Happy New Year anyway all yall golden lovers!


Hi ChoppersMom Nicole,

I have read your posts and I too have tears in my eyes. On Nov 28, 2011 I lost my first Golden who was my heart dog. Like you, the holiday season did not exist for me. I could not listen to holiday music, did not decorate, and did not partake in holiday festivities. I did not have any joy in my heart - only sadness. I have had a particularly hard night tonight - crying as much, if not more, than I have before. I want you to know that my thoughts are with you at this time. It looks like grief is taking on many forms - and just when I start to feel strong, I seem to backslide into sadness soon after. I have been told to cry when I want to cry, sob when I want to sob, and grieve when I want to grieve; the only way to heal is to let the feelings flow. It hurts though, so much and I wish it would stop, but my body and heart just aren't ready for that to happen yet.

I recently read that the grief we feel is equal to the joy we felt - which just goes to show that we really do love our Goldens if we are still grieving for them.

I know that Chopper and my sweet Muana are playing together right now and awaiting the day when we can meet with them again. I hope the year ahead brings comfort and healing to you and to all the owners who have lost their Goldens. May we all find love and laughter in the company of a new Golden when we are ready...

All the best to you,
Muana's Forever Mom.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

ValerieS said:


> Hi ChoppersMom Nicole,
> 
> I have read your posts and I too have tears in my eyes. On Nov 28, 2011 I lost my first Golden who was my heart dog. Like you, the holiday season did not exist for me. I could not listen to holiday music, did not decorate, and did not partake in holiday festivities. I did not have any joy in my heart - only sadness. I have had a particularly hard night tonight - crying as much, if not more, than I have before. I want you to know that my thoughts are with you at this time. It looks like grief is taking on many forms - and just when I start to feel strong, I seem to backslide into sadness soon after. I have been told to cry when I want to cry, sob when I want to sob, and grieve when I want to grieve; the only way to heal is to let the feelings flow. It hurts though, so much and I wish it would stop, but my body and heart just aren't ready for that to happen yet.
> 
> ...


Muana's Mom, we share our heartache only two days apart. I had a vet come to my parents home where he was born to let him go there. I still feel as if I cannot function without him. It seems so foreign to people that this can break ya down so much. I just miss him so. I knew our time would be shorter than most, but I didn't anticipate it being that short. I feel like I have nothing to come home to, just possessions that don't mean anything. There was no purer love on the planet! Bless your heart through your trying time!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Dakotadog said:


> We recently lost our golden, Dakota to cancer. Putting her down was the hardest thing I have ever done. I remember holding her in my lap and how I knew it would be the last time I did that. Walking away from the vet without her was the hardest feeling ever. Dakota really was my heart dog and I miss her so much. I still think about her every day. I am getting a puppy this month and I am so excited and happy but those feeling make me even more sad about losing Dakota. Hopefully my new puppy will fill the empty dog shaped hole in my heart. Thank you for you for your great story!


Congrats on your new edition and so very sorry for your loss. I hope to one day get to the point in which I am ready to find a new friend. Maybe once I can walk past the pet food aisle without blubbering I'll be ready to consider it. Life just isnt the same!


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

I completely understand what you are going through as I lost Mazlon on Nov 21. I'm sure that Mazlon was at the Rainbow Bridge waiting to great Chopper. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Wanted to share with every... I got another puppy... His name is Boomer and boy did I forget what this puppy stuff was all about. It was so easy having my big lug around... still miss my Chopper but Boomer is helping tremendously! My mom went with me to pick Boomer up and she couldn't but get a new girl "Hailey" for herself. So now we have brother and sister and they can see eachother often!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm just now seeing your thread, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Chopper.
I'm glad to hear you decided to open your heart to a new puppy, there's nothing like having a little one to help your heart heal. 

Congratulations to you and your mom, Boomer and Hailey are so darn cute!

Enjoy!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations on Boomer!!! He and his sister are cuties. So glad you were able to bring another precious Golden into your life!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Boomer and his sister are so cute. I'm sure little Boomer will grow and fill that hole in your heart and Chopper would be/is pleased.

I wish you many, many happy years together.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Those are the cutest goldies! So glad that you brought Boomer into your home. Will be wonderful for him to have his sister close by! Wishing you many happy and healthy years together.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry you lost your precious boy Chopper, he sure was a brave little man with all the problems he had to overcome early on in life. Daisy was our best friend too and got us through some very tough times, she helped my Dad when he got divorced and helped us all when we lost our Nan. Goldens really are the most wonderful dogs ever!

I'm so glad you've got yourself a new little boy to love! Boomer is so cute, and I love that your Mom got his sister Hailey too - they're going to have so much fun together


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Chopper. I know how it hurts, we lost our Buddy on Nov. 26, 2011. Still grieving.... BUT, congratulations on little Boomer and your Mom's Hailey!! They are adorable, and will most certainly help in the healing. You never "get over" any animal you have, you just make room in your heart for another!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad you brought new golden light in your life to help with healing and I know little one has special pawprints to fill in as Chopper was wonderful boy.


----------

